# Meine Eigene Gilde



## Donmoh (15. März 2007)

Hi wolte mir meinen Traum erfüllen und mir eine eigene Gilde machen mit hp,gildenrock ...
brauche nur Hilfe von WoW spielen in meinem Server die auch lust darauf hätten. Ich habe mir den Gilden namen Hord-Destroyer überlegt und frage jetzt einfach mal wer hätte lust dabei mitzumachen?? Bitte melden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg DoNMoH


----------



## Donmoh (15. März 2007)

Keiner interesse ??? Schade   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PurpleHazor (15. März 2007)

würd mir an deiner stelle einen besseren namen einfallen lassen^^ ->ganken vorprogrammiert


----------



## Flapp (15. März 2007)

würde mit amchen müste dafür nur neu anfangen worauf ich kein bock habe XD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donmoh (15. März 2007)

> würd mir an deiner stelle einen besseren namen einfallen lassen^^ ->ganken vorprogrammiert



Ich finde den Namen Cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was heist dann Ganken ??

mfg DoNMoH


----------



## Donmoh (17. März 2007)

Keiner Interesse??


----------



## Amarillo (17. März 2007)

Also ich komme sofort wenn Du niewieder fragst:  *Keiner Interesse??*

Na mal im ernst. Blöder Gildenname und eigentlich sollte man eher auf dem jeweiligen Server suchen als dieses Forum vollzuspamen!


----------



## Donmoh (17. März 2007)

> Na mal im ernst. Blöder Gildenname und eigentlich sollte man eher auf dem jeweiligen Server suchen als dieses Forum vollzuspamen!



Hast du einen Besseren ???


----------



## Flapp (17. März 2007)

ey ammarillo jeder kann seine gilde nennen wie er will warscheinlich hast du ne gilde wo nur du drin bist -.-


/edit meine erste gilde hieß ZeroGravity ka why ich und mein kumpel fanden den namen geil haben sie aber am ende aufgelöst weil wir server gewechselt hatten !!!


----------



## Donmoh (17. März 2007)

> ey ammarillo jeder kann seine gilde nennen wie er will warscheinlich hast du ne gilde wo nur du drin bist -.-



Endlich ma einer der zu mir hält.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich weis ja nicht aber bei WoW sind die Alianz mit der Horde doch verfeindet.
Also wenn das nicht so wäre würde ich die Gilde so nennen " I Love the Hord "

mfg DoNMoH

p.s. Würde gerne mit dir ne Gilde machen @ Flapp


----------



## Flapp (17. März 2007)

ja komm auf  mug´thol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noja ich könnte vlt nen twink auf deinem server machen aber nur vlt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donmoh (18. März 2007)

Wenn du dich enschieden hast oder vor hast auf meinen server zu kommem melde dich einfach.

PeaZe


----------



## Flapp (18. März 2007)

hmm kleine farge why sollte ich auf deinen server kommen könntest genau so auf meinen!!!

und meine gilde würde ich für nix auf dieser welt leaven!!!

nicht böse gemeint  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (20. März 2007)

Flapp schrieb:


> ey ammarillo jeder kann seine gilde nennen wie er will warscheinlich hast du ne gilde wo nur du drin bist -.-



schau an! ein witzbold!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nephlim (20. März 2007)

Jeder hat mal klein angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich find den namen okey, wenn man sich auf den Realms mal so umschaut und es gilden wie "Sinnlos", "Keinbock" oder "Wieauchimmer" gibt, find ich seinen Namen wenigstens kreativ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab auch im Forum nach Membern gesucht und ein paar sind auch von hier gekommen, klar im game sucht man auch, aber man kann jedes potential nutzen, ich wünsch dir viel Glück bei der Membersuche, ich hab mir meinen Traum von einer eigenen Gilde auf dem Blutkessel erfüllt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und auch bei mir lästern viele über den Gildennamen, aber da muss man sich n dickes Fell anschaffen, glaub das das was du machst und an das was du erreichen willst

*-Für die Horde! * *gg* sry der musste noch sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flapp (20. März 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> schau an! ein witzbold!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ach amarillo sind mug´thol und vek´lor verbundem im bg ??? wenn ja lass mal pvp machen will das in einem ehrlichen kampf ausvechten XD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


hoffe mal sie sind verbunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/edit char aktualiesiert nicht bin inzwischen 51!!!


----------



## Donmoh (20. März 2007)

> Jeder hat mal klein angefangen wink.gif ich find den namen okey, wenn man sich auf den Realms mal so umschaut und es gilden wie "Sinnlos", "Keinbock" oder "Wieauchimmer" gibt, find ich seinen Namen wenigstens kreativ wink.gif
> 
> hab auch im Forum nach Membern gesucht und ein paar sind auch von hier gekommen, klar im game sucht man auch, aber man kann jedes potential nutzen, ich wünsch dir viel Glück bei der Membersuche, ich hab mir meinen Traum von einer eigenen Gilde auf dem Blutkessel erfüllt happy.gif und auch bei mir lästern viele über den Gildennamen, aber da muss man sich n dickes Fell anschaffen, glaub das das was du machst und an das was du erreichen willst
> 
> -Für die Horde! *gg* sry der musste noch sein biggrin.gif



Danke dir der 2te der mit mut macht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Aber die sind doch alle nur neidisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg DoNMoH


----------



## Flapp (20. März 2007)

WOllt dir nurmal sagen das ich 51 bin ^^ hehe überholt wird schon mit deiner gilde vlt hilft es dir ja das ich vorhabe meinen char zu swictehn! weiß0 aber noch keinen server


----------



## Amarillo (22. März 2007)

Flapp schrieb:


> ach amarillo sind mug´thol und vek´lor verbundem im bg ??? wenn ja lass mal pvp machen will das in einem ehrlichen kampf ausvechten XD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ehrlich? Nur im Reallife!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

